# Téléchargement de Safari : ne pas dézipper automatiquement



## Nicolarts (10 Août 2011)

Salut 

J'ai un petit problème avec Safari, quand je télécharge les fichiers en zip (par exemple les extensions de Joomla ou Wordpress, ou les fichiers de Mysql dans zip). Quand les téléchargements terminent et ils exportent automatique vers un dossier et vire Zip. Je ne veux pas ça, comment je trouve un option pour enlever d'ouvrir automatique le dossier en zip (ou les autres formats aussi) et un option pour désactiver de jeter le fichier de zip après d'avoir exporter ?

ça me fait vraiment pénible de faire compresser vers en zip chaque dossier... :hein:

Merci 


PS : Je ne veux pas installer Firefox pour faire les téléchargements. Je préfère plutôt travailler sur Safari uniquement sur mon Macbook Air !


-----------------------------------------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :

Dans ce fil, il est question de Safari, navigateur internet, et de ses paramétrages. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Août 2011)

Bonjour

Peut-être suffit-il de décocher la case "_Ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers fiables_" dans _Safari>Préférences...>_onglet _Général_.


----------



## Nicolarts (10 Août 2011)

Ah ça marche ;-)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide


----------



## Mr G (9 Juillet 2020)

Et bien... 9 ans plus tard... Merci


----------



## Fullcrum (9 Juillet 2020)




----------



## M3LANI3 (21 Novembre 2020)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Peut-être suffit-il de décocher la case "_Ouvrir automatiquement les fichiers fiables_" dans _Safari>Préférences...>_onglet _Général_.


MERCI  ☺️


----------

